# Follow Up on the Garage



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!! Locking the whole family out of the garage has been a blessing indeed! I needed a tool the other day and imagine that... I found it in the spot where it belongs!!! It's the little details that keep peace in my life.

My big success today was getting an area cleaned out and some stuff thrown away. I put the weight bench and rack where I can actually use it. I guess I will eventually have to share with the family, but not yet. Unless supervised I guess... We'll see. LOL

I also admired the area of my garage where I have the Halloween stuff. It was all organized and nice looking STILL. LOVE that. My tiki torch skulls peered over the top of the coffin just ready to be lit. I can't wait for Halloween this year. I need to get busy on it, but not till the garage is in better order. 

I want to make another workbench to go with the cabinet I have now. Just an inexpensive one made with 2x4s or something. I need a larger work area to create.

With one child going to college this year and one next year. I am going to have to fight for time to do all this, esp. with all the visits and meetings coming up.

I will make it happen!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, so glad... I got the wood to make my workbench this week. I may not get to putting it together until maybe Wed? It just depends on how things go. I'm really glad cuz when I painted the paper mache' n stuff last year I did not have the space that I needed. 

Also, there was a man at Lowe's that said instead of using a sealer for MDF that he has used the WD-40 spray all over his for years and loves it. I'm thinking about trying that. I may try a test piece first. MDF is so gross when it gets wet. I don't need ANY bubbles on this workbench.

Progress has been and seems so ridiculously SLOOOOW. I need some real progress, so I will have to kick it up.

J


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Workbench done and now loaded underneath with all kinds of crap! But that's okay, top has a few things that I need to work on, and I have more space in the garage. Now, I need to work on getting some wires hooked up outside. I'm thinking that even if I don't officially do an FCG I will have wires to hang random ghosts, in case either there is not enough time or I fail. My whole blog thing is unorganized and messy as my garage was. After this post I will not post here again.


----------

